# ##### WRUW Citizen - December 2021 #####



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

CC3067-88E


----------



## MarkKenyon (Jan 11, 2021)

Diving into my Tourbillion build, check it out here:
3D Printed Three Axis Tourbillon Project - Follow Along...


----------



## Lu.. (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)

Gotta real color mashup today


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Deep snow in the mountains of New Hampshire. Time to wax the skis!









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## siomon (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

CC9020-54E


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## Colmustard86 (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## yongsoo1982 (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## Wish (Jun 27, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

Citizen GMT


----------



## Terra Citizen (Oct 26, 2021)

NB1050


----------



## Terra Citizen (Oct 26, 2021)

Accidentally double posted. How does one delete a post?


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Terra Citizen said:


> Accidentally double posted. How does one delete a post?


Don't think you can unfortunately, done it myself and just made something up, lol


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

H610-T015581


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Citizen BN0151-09L today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Sullivanjt (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## AdrianS (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

BJ2127-16E


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

Am I the only one who seems to always have a strap or two laying around the office?

Started on the bracelet, then swapped in this Erika's I bought for another watch, but dang if it ain't PERFECT on the Promaster!


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

Had this one since new.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## FerrisAus (Aug 10, 2018)

It's huge, but I love the tech and the bold looks


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## siomon (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

AV0080-88E


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

FerrisAus said:


> It's huge, but I love the tech and the bold looks
> View attachment 16290977
> 
> 
> View attachment 16290978


Gorgeous and does not look too big


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FerrisAus (Aug 10, 2018)

Dxnnis said:


> Gorgeous and does not look too big


Thanks!
By the way, I love your BN0151. I was actually looking to get one for myself but I never saw them on sale in the blue. Somehow I ended up with the CC5006 instead!


----------



## armandob (Nov 1, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## 00110010000010011001 (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Citizen Signature picture from last night, but wearing again this morning-


----------



## Snyde (Mar 5, 2016)

Nokie said:


> Citizen Signature picture from last night, but wearing again this morning-
> 
> View attachment 16293732


Wow, classy design. I like it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

fargelios said:


> View attachment 16292502
> View attachment 16292503


I love this. What’s the model?


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Citizen Promaster Nighthawk Blue Angels


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Ziptie said:


> I love this. What’s the model?


Thank you!
NJ0070-53F


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

fargelios said:


> Thank you!
> NJ0070-53F


Much appreciated! 
Don’t hesitate to look me up if you ever decide to sell it.


----------



## Buff52 (Oct 24, 2021)

My Dads watch. He’s been gone since 2014. I keep his watch under a lamp in our living room and it just keeps ticking.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Day three with the Citizen Calibre 2100 AV0050-54A.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## AdrianS (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

JY8070-54E


----------



## Rigel (Aug 13, 2009)

Satellite Wave today


----------



## Rile (Nov 5, 2017)

NB1050-59A









Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## Chidling (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Titanium Wednesday for me. (BL5350-59L)
















-Shawn


----------



## glass_citymd02 (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

AT9010-52E


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

-Shawn


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Throwback Thursday with the Citizen Quartz Bullhead reissue!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## PK73 (Sep 24, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

When Citizen created the Autozilla they hunted high and low for the worst strap material that they could find.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

sticky said:


> When Citizen created the Autozilla they hunted high and low for the worst strap material that they could find.
> 
> View attachment 16307616


Super easy fix… 








Silver brushed Finish adapter Citizen Ecozilla Autozilla Eco Zilla Fits BJ8050 | eBay


The Stainless Steel brushed finish adapters will perfectly match the color of the BJ8050 or. Replace your original Citizen rubber strap on the Promaster, Eco and Auto-Zilla dive watch. It’s easy to install and use, see Photos on my website for how to replace your citizen.



www.ebay.com




Had these on my 300m Zilla. Worked great and opens up your world to any 24mm straight edge band/bracelet. No brainer. Just could not handle that flimsy bezel action on that watch.


----------



## FerrisAus (Aug 10, 2018)

Satellite wave today.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

JY8020-52E


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Citizen Stealth for me(BV1085-14E)
























-Shawn


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## Danyet (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Citizen Primo (CA0467-11H)
























-Shawn


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

AT2021-54E


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@Tiribos LOVE that Marinuat

@Danyet Welcome to the forum Nice "Freedom", the F150 is a great movement

Blue Impulse (#260-500) CC7014-63E F990


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Got my grocery store watch department watch on today!


----------



## Luvtoride1 (Jan 5, 2019)

Just got the NightHawk limited edition watch (limited to 1500). Such a cool watch. May not be an elegant high end luxury time piece but even setting the radio controlled time to my time zone was cool to see! I great everyday watch for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)

Kilovolt said:


> View attachment 16270307


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

@aafanatic, Thank You. Always a great pleasure to see your watches









CB5925-82X


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

by guitar by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Happy Christmas everyone.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Merry Christmas guys 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luvtoride1 (Jan 5, 2019)

Merry Christmas, all! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## PK73 (Sep 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

Well, Santa gifted himself. Yeah, the scalper prices are ridiculous, the msrp is also ridiculous. The watch is small but passable for me and fits well. I've other smalls. Timex Macguyver camper, pops old Pulsar, my first Timex pin lever and some modern fields and this wears the same if I leave the Turtle off the wrist for a week. Anyway, never a fan of "tail tucked under" bracelets, I switched it out with a nicer tri-fold yesterday. Fun yet completely superfluous really. Glad to have it.


----------



## Dante80 (Dec 5, 2020)

Hello from Athens..C:


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 00110010000010011001 (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## Terra Citizen (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## TalkingClock (May 9, 2021)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmenottv (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## FerrisAus (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

CC9010-66A


----------



## will_atl (Aug 22, 2021)

CA0020-56E


----------



## Chuck Gladfelter (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Wearing my Citizen dive watch today.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

BJ7111-86L


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

Arrived today by DHL


----------



## ArmsOfTime (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## will_atl (Aug 22, 2021)

Chuck Gladfelter said:


> View attachment 16328775
> View attachment 16328775


@Chuck Gladfelter That looks great, is it on the Citizen Ti bracelet? I have one and it's on a Barton silicon strap. 
Also, did you put in a new crystal, it looks like the date is magnified? I went with a flat sapphire in mine.


----------



## Mr.V1984 (Jun 3, 2012)

Delivered today.


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

AS4065-54L


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Firecrafter (Jun 20, 2020)

Wearing my final watch of 2021 with my BN0110-06E RMC. This watch is really important to me for 2021 as I got it to celebrate my milestone of getting in shape!


----------

